# Venting a DC duct outside



## GouletPens (Jul 22, 2009)

Okay, so hear me out on this one. I'm going to be putting a DC system in my shed attached to the garage and running dedicated duct work, and I'm thinking, 'okay now I have to remember to check the bag every so often.' So I got one of those nifty 2-stage cyclone separator tops for the garbage can, y'know? And I'm thinking, after I get the big stuff with that, it's gonna be really fine dust left, so could I just vent it outside instead of in the bag? I live in the boonies so noise isn't a problem, I'm just wondering if spouting all that stabilized amboyna, PR and alumilite dust into the woods is really such a good idea. This is theoretical at this point, so go easy. Any thoughts?


----------



## CaptG (Jul 22, 2009)

That is what I did, works great.  Put a dryer vent on the outside wall to keep the creatures out.  Just need to clean the build up off the vent every so often.  With out the bag restricting the flow, it really draws the dust a lot better.  Had it set up that way for two years now ond no problems, no dust or p.r. residue on the ground outside the vent.  Just dump the can every month or so and life is good.  Also keeps the occasional bushing or spacer that gets away from going thru the impeller blades and dinging them up.  You will like it.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jul 22, 2009)

Something to consider, that venting the DC outside, also sucks all your heat out.


----------



## CaptG (Jul 22, 2009)

Forgot to add that I got a remote on/off switch from Home Depot for about $30.00.  I clip it to my apron and turn on the dc from any where in the shop when I run my lathe or whatever, and then turn it off as soon as I am done.  Saves a lot of steps.  The increased flow is worth a little heat loss in the winter,  and I have not really noticed that much loss these last two Michigan winters when I spend a lot of time in the shop.


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 22, 2009)

I think that the fine particles remain airborne and that is why there is no residue on the ground outside.  However, I think that it will remain in the air and be transported to other areas where it may affect people who might be allergic.  Or it can be blown back into your own home since air circulates and is blown around by air currents.  Why pollute the air if you can catch it and contain it.  Just my opinion, but there is enough pollution in the air already and breathing in fine particles can really harm the lungs.


----------



## titan2 (Jul 22, 2009)

CaptG said:


> That is what I did, works great. Put a dryer vent on the outside wall to keep the creatures out. Just need to clean the build up off the vent every so often. With out the bag restricting the flow, it really draws the dust a lot better. Had it set up that way for two years now ond no problems, no dust or p.r. residue on the ground outside the vent. Just dump the can every month or so and life is good. Also keeps the occasional bushing or spacer that gets away from going thru the impeller blades and dinging them up. You will like it.


 
_You doing this with a 'Home Built' DC or a commercial DC?  I can see how the set up would work with a 'Home Built' DC, but for the life of me, I can not visualize how you're plumbing it with a comercial DC by removing the bag!  _
 
_Pictures would help!!!_
 
_THANKS,_
 
_Barney_
__ 
_PS....by the way, I have a Jet DC w/cannister filter._


----------



## holmqer (Jul 22, 2009)

titan2 said:


> _You doing this with a 'Home Built' DC or a commercial DC?  I can see how the set up would work with a 'Home Built' DC, but for the life of me, I can not visualize how you're plumbing it with a comercial DC by removing the bag!  _
> 
> _Pictures would help!!!_
> 
> ...



Cyclone style DC have a duct that goes to the filter like
http://www.grizzly.com/products/2-HP-Cyclone-Dust-Collector/G0440

One could just take the duct that goes out the top right in the picture and route it outside.


----------



## stolicky (Jul 22, 2009)

nava1uni said:


> I think that the fine particles remain airborne and that is why there is no residue on the ground outside.  However, I think that it will remain in the air and be transported to other areas where it may affect people who might be allergic.  Or it can be blown back into your own home since air circulates and is blown around by air currents.  Why pollute the air if you can catch it and contain it.  Just my opinion, but there is enough pollution in the air already and breathing in fine particles can really harm the lungs.



I think this above, heat loss in winter (you're talking about some pretty high cfm's), plus the chance of killing any plants around with the fine dust - I don't think its a really good idea.  For example, I think walnut dust will actually kill some plants.  Who knows about the exotics and resins?

I have the garbage can collector with he DC system and it takes a long time to fill either the can or the bag.  If you are doing a lot of jointing or planing it will fill up fast, but not turning small things.  I even occasionally suck up chips from bowls into mine, and it takes quite a long time to fill.


----------



## babyblues (Jul 22, 2009)

Those cyclone DC systems use a filter, so you wouldn't really need a bag.  You just have to change the filter from time to time.  I don't think venting dust outside would be a problem, but I would think you still need to contain it.  If it's just vented into the air, how do you know it's not getting sucked back into your shop?  Maybe you could vent it outside into a big bin or a really big bag.  That way you wouldn't have to empty it so often and when you do, you wouldn't make a mess inside the shop.


----------



## CaptG (Jul 22, 2009)

nava1uni said:


> I think that the fine particles remain airborne and that is why there is no residue on the ground outside.  However, I think that it will remain in the air and be transported to other areas where it may affect people who might be allergic.  Or it can be blown back into your own home since air circulates and is blown around by air currents.  Why pollute the air if you can catch it and contain it.  Just my opinion, but there is enough pollution in the air already and breathing in fine particles can really harm the lungs.



Hi Cindy, if I was in San Fran. or any other hi populated area I might agree.  I live in the country outside a small town (main street downtown is two blocks long) Michigan.  Every time I drive in or out of my dirt drive I put more dust in the air than my outside vent does.  All my neighbors use chain saws to trim down branches after storms and the saw dust generated is far more than I collect in the trash can seperater in 3 months of use.  True, I will have some pr and exotic wood in there, but some pen blank turnings are miniscule in the big picture here.   My system is a HF 2 hp collector.  The 30 gallon galvanized trash can is in line just before the DC with the woodcraft cyclone lid (part # 143290).  The bag and stand from the dc are removed completely and stored.  That bag is a good dust filter for exhaust  INSIDE a shop. but really restricts the air flow capacity of the blower.  The hose that used to go into the bag is run out side thru the dryer vent.   I have no dead bugs, plants or critters in the area, no neighbors have had any unusual allergies or reactions pop up,  and in two years of use have yet to see any sign of dust on the ground or in the area.  As far as getting sucked back into the shop, the vent is on the back wall, no windows or doors, no problem.  
PLEASE fellow members, I am responding to questions here, giving MY opinions about what works for me in my location with my equiptment.


----------



## DaveM (Jul 22, 2009)

Somedays I have just dragged the whole dust collector outside and ran the suction pipe back into my ductwork.  My DC still leaves me with some dust and stink in the air even when I empty the bags religiously.  I don't do it in the winter, (Heat loss, and I can't afford it) but in the summer, I enjoy a quieter day of turning that way.  The filters in my Triton and JDS750 last longer too! 

One other concern is if you have gas appliances or a furnace, you might be creating some problems by creating a negative pressure.  We have electric everything and heat with a woodstove.  As long as the woodstove is idle (And covered)  it is fine.

Great idea, and I am thinking of a modified version of you plan.  Motor from DC in the shop, but bags and bucket outside.  THis way, I still filter most of it, but the stuff that gets through the bags is outside where it can become topsoil someday.

Dave


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 22, 2009)

Between this and my air comprssor---I need a small out building.
Heck a 8 x12 would do the trick.
A little more peace and quite would be nice.


----------



## GouletPens (Jul 22, 2009)

CaptG said:


> Hi Cindy, if I was in San Fran. or any other hi populated area I might agree. I live in the country outside a small town (main street downtown is two blocks long) Michigan. Every time I drive in or out of my dirt drive I put more dust in the air than my outside vent does. All my neighbors use chain saws to trim down branches after storms and the saw dust generated is far more than I collect in the trash can seperater in 3 months of use. True, I will have some pr and exotic wood in there, but some pen blank turnings are miniscule in the big picture here. My system is a HF 2 hp collector. The 30 gallon galvanized trash can is in line just before the DC with the woodcraft cyclone lid (part # 143290). The bag and stand from the dc are removed completely and stored. That bag is a good dust filter for exhaust INSIDE a shop. but really restricts the air flow capacity of the blower. The hose that used to go into the bag is run out side thru the dryer vent. I have no dead bugs, plants or critters in the area, no neighbors have had any unusual allergies or reactions pop up, and in two years of use have yet to see any sign of dust on the ground or in the area. As far as getting sucked back into the shop, the vent is on the back wall, no windows or doors, no problem.
> PLEASE fellow members, I am responding to questions here, giving MY opinions about what works for me in my location with my equiptment.


 This is identical to what I'm talking about, I just have a Shop Fox 2HP DC, which I imagine is identical. I was going to put the WC cyclone separator lid before the impeller, take off the filter/bag and just vent it right outside. I live in the boonies, I mean boonies. I'd be venting it away from my house, and my closest neighbor is in the middle of a 33 acre wooded lot behind me. I don't think the fine dust will make it through the 1/4 mile of forest to get to them! As far as killing my plants, that would be good! Less I have to worry about trimming :tongue:

I know there will be some heat loss, but honestly there will be heat loss anyway b/c the alternate plan is to use the bag/filter in my attached shed, which is not in my garage anyway. I'd just be putting my heat in the shed instead of outside, neither of which are helping keep me warm! The DC boasts 1700cfm, but that's before dedicated ducting. My main motivating would be not just to keep from having to empty the filter, but also to increase the suction of the DC, which will be much more efficient without having to push through clogged DC bag filters.


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 23, 2009)

Only you can decide what's right for you, but yes it will work and have more cfm to boot.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 23, 2009)

Another option would be to have a Y fitting before it goes out of the wall. And shutters on either side. That way you can run it indoors during the winter and outdoors during the spring-fall. Just a thought.


----------



## GouletPens (Jul 23, 2009)

hewunch said:


> Another option would be to have a Y fitting before it goes out of the wall. And shutters on either side. That way you can run it indoors during the winter and outdoors during the spring-fall. Just a thought.


 The thing is though, it's still not going to be in my shop, so the heat loss will be the same either way. That's kinda gonna stink I guess, but I'd rather have a little higher heating bill than eventually cause myself to get lung cancer!


----------



## bitshird (Jul 23, 2009)

The pallet makers down the road from me about a 1/4 mile do it like that, works good, too damn good , the junk winds up on my cars my roof and my rose bed, but it does work good I can get all the sawdust I want and only sets off my Asthma once in a while they have a 36 8n squirrel cage running with a 5 horse motor  pushing through 30feet of 6in PVC


----------



## Fred (Jul 24, 2009)

bitshird said:


> ... the junk winds up on my cars my roof and my rose bed, but it does work good I can get all the sawdust I want and only sets off my Asthma once in a while...


 
Check your county for any code violations since you are definitely at risk due to your asthma. You might consider doing this without giving your name as it just may cause them (your neighbor) a good bit of money if they are found to be in violation of any codes.

If your or anyone's asthma condition can be traced to this source of dust they are liable for health treatment bills...

Also, for anyone else that decides to vent outside DON'T PARK NEARBY AND LEAVE YOUR WINDOWS OPEN ... DAMHIKT!!! Goes for any house windows as well!


----------

